
Magenta Is Google's New Project to Make Art with Artificial Intelligence - bpires
http://www.popsci.com/magenta-is-googles-project-to-make-art-with-artificial-intelligence
======
nikolay
Coming soon [0] [1]!

[0]: [http://magenta.tensorflow.org/](http://magenta.tensorflow.org/)

[1]:
[https://github.com/tensorflow/magenta](https://github.com/tensorflow/magenta)

